# [Russian NR] Dmitry Dobrjakov - 3x3x3 average - 8.43



## Speeedcuber (Oct 6, 2014)

Finally got both NR's for single and avg


----------



## kcl (Oct 6, 2014)

Amazing. You deserve it!


----------



## Randomno (Oct 6, 2014)

Niec tiems.


----------



## GG (Oct 6, 2014)

100th post as well!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 6, 2014)

You DESERVED it  Sub 8 next 
But what happened on the first solve?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 6, 2014)

Good job. I always love watching your big averages on youtube. It was pretty much a guarantee you were going to get NR.


----------



## Speeedcuber (Oct 8, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> You DESERVED it  Sub 8 next
> But what happened on the first solve?


Thank you, I just was too nervous on the first


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 8, 2014)

That was insane. To get 4 decent solves in a row after the first one was a DNF. That's a pretty good achievement 
I would probably get nervous.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice! You'll be getting sub 8 soon!


----------

